# Calling all waterfowl photos



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Work'n the off season!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I work in the ren cen and watch guys reel in lots of fish in that general area all day long when I am in the office


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bellyup said:


> Why not have a photo section where all these great non cover shots can be placed in each issue ? With all the photos posted here I am sure it would be a real hit.


We've discussed it in the past. Something like you see in the Michigan Outdoor News of hunting and fishing pics. Bottom line is cost...we only have so many pages we can afford, and the MDHA board decided not to lose an entire page each edition to photos. But a great idea none the less.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

heres some i have lmk if you want any emailed.


----------



## dpossum (Jul 19, 2006)

Some great pictures - thanks everyone.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## sthiede (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

sthiede said:


>


should put this picture in the Michigan boating guide as a definition of "slow..no wake speed" :evilsmile


----------



## sthiede (Aug 31, 2004)

just ducky said:


> should put this picture in the Michigan boating guide as a definition of "slow..no wake speed" :evilsmile


Haha...was going fast enough I think there would've been more wake at idle!


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)




----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Mike L said:


>


mike cheating with down south pic's. lol  cool pic tho. don't see one of those every day around here.


----------



## goosehunter31 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Here are a few that belong to AR34.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

limige said:


> heres some i have lmk if you want any emailed.


Email me these two please. [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

limige said:


>


And this one too please  [email protected]


----------



## goosehunter31 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------

